# Better Get Your T-Mobile Bike Quick



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Maybe they'll become collector's items.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/news/12212/


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Giant appears to be staying with High Road.

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/13737.0.html


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Fivethumbs said:


> Maybe they'll become collector's items.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/news/12212/


A bunch of T-mobile team replica bikes are going straight to clearance!


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*No stinking replica here*



Coolhand said:


> A bunch of T-mobile team replica bikes are going straight to clearance!


I got the real deal. A year and a half later and I still love looking at and riding mine.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=657496#poststop

I have made a couple of changes Deda Newton bars, Keo Carbon pedals, Chorus brake calipers, Elite Patao cages and black bar tape.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> Giant appears to be staying with High Road.
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/13737.0.html


That article mentioned that even with the big name sponsors dropping out, the team still has money. Yep, T-Mobile's budget used to be something like 12-13 million, which is twice most the other teams.


----------

